# Various American Misadventures - Sept 2015



## mookster (Oct 16, 2015)

As this will be the last new thread on my third American trip, here is a mixed bag of all the locations I explored which ended up yielding not enough photos for a separate thread all heaped together in one tidy mess.

*Union Carbide*

This was a revisit for me, I had first explored this place last year but the people I were with had never been, and after the ridiculously tight access into St. Mary's Manor we needed something easy. As we ventured inside, the heavens opened and rain started pouring down, and not long after that the noise of the rain was broken by shouts and smashing sounds as some local shits turned up, which we took as our cue to leave.

Union Carbide was the company responsible for the Bhopal disaster, and their old facility in Niagara Falls is one of, if not the most polluted location I have ever explored.

















*Wildroot Hair Tonic Factory*

After we left Union Carbide we had a few more fails, and in the dying light of the afternoon headed to what should have been an easy in/out explore. Wildroot was a company that manufactured hair tonics and their factory in Buffalo has been derelict for decades and is nothing more than a ruined shell. The explore was quick, as it's in a pretty shady neighbourhood but it was coming out when it all went pear shaped. We walked back to our car parked by the train tracks nearby and noticed a CSX Police SUV doing a u-turn infront of our car (CSX being the main American railway company). We knew as soon as we saw it we were going to get pulled over when we drove off and sure enough, the SUV followed us. We pulled over and to cut a long story with a few nailbiting moments short, we all very narrowly avoided getting arrested. Had the police officer not been almost at the end of his shift, and had he phoned to get the real Buffalo PD down to search us and the car, we would have all been in some deep proverbial doo-doo and I would have been spending a night in the cells. As it was, he let us off with a warning although he was trying to pin stuff on us and get us to admit to things. American police are not the cuddly friendly neighbourhood bobbies seen in the UK, believe me...





















*Hollow House*

While waiting for some of my companions to get their crap together, me and one of my new found American friends went for a little adventure by ourselves to this old restaurant/apartment building on the edge of town. Not a huge amount to see but it was quite interesting seeing a house totally demolished internally right back to the wooden skeleton. The ground floor housed a restaurant and upstairs was a two floor apartment.




































*Hobart Stone Dealers*

Almost opposite the Hollow House is an old quarry used as a dump site for a local stone dealers, with a couple of old vehicles and a whole load of the sorts of stone used in lots of American graveyards as headstones around the place.











*Trestle Bridge*

Bit of a cheeky one this, as it's a live railway, but I've always wanted to shoot a bridge.





















*DL&W Roundhouse*

Lastly, a revisit to a place I first saw in the snow back in March. The only surviving railway roundhouse in New York State.

I only took a couple of photos as I wasn't really there to shoot the place, I was there to shoot a model.











Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice shots there. The shots of the bridge are my favourite. Hollow house looks like a renovation which has been given up probably due to high cost.


----------



## smiler (Oct 16, 2015)

I've bin looking forward to your bits an pieces report and pics Mook and you didn't disappoint, liked the Union Carbide pics and I was wondering about the police attitude towards folks nosing around derelict sites, I enjoyed all your American excursion posts, where are you going next?, Many Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 16, 2015)

Loving all your stateside posts Mookster. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mookster (Oct 16, 2015)

smiler said:


> I've bin looking forward to your bits an pieces report and pics Mook and you didn't disappoint, liked the Union Carbide pics and I was wondering about the police attitude towards folks nosing around derelict sites, I enjoyed all your American excursion posts, where are you going next?, Many Thanks



Trespass is a criminal offence in America so naturally everyone is a lot more wary of the police, and quite rightly so. Although it really does depend on the state, city and even the area you are in as to the attitude the police take the majority of the time.

A lot of the time, if a car full of white people is stopped in a rough/majority black area like Wildroot is they will automatically think you are there to buy drugs as there is simply no other reason for a car full of white people to be there. From various friends experiences, if the police do catch you trespassing then the outcome can be anything from a warning to a fine/ticket/citation to appear in court, or an arrest.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2015)

Great collection! Your brush with the law sounded nail biting!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 19, 2015)

Fantastic round up! 
So when you going next?...


----------

